# Type 1513 Roflan Red Battle Lantern



## xsoylamuertex (Jan 29, 2016)

My brother was owed some money by a guy, the guy gave him some boxes of random junk. My brother then had to move across the country and so he gave me these boxes beforehand, since he could only take a fraction of his possessions...

Most of the crap was random junk, easily recycled or sold on ebay/craiglist... however one thing that stood out was this weird red light with a plug on it... after some research I found out the light is what's called a "battle lantern". But, all the battle lanterns I see are metal.. or yellow, and seem to be from WW2 era. Mine is considerably newer, with '69 stamped on the inside, and looks like fiberglass. I did some searching on the name stamped on the light, "Roflan", and finally found somewhere that this particular light is a Type 1513... Aside from that, I couldn't find out anything else as to where/who/why this light was ever made and used..

Just wondering if anyone else can give me more details!


----------



## xsoylamuertex (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## bykfixer (Jan 30, 2016)

That's pretty cool! 

Have you plugged it in? 
Does it work?


----------



## xsoylamuertex (Feb 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> That's pretty cool!
> 
> Have you plugged it in?
> Does it work?



No I have not - it either doesn't have a bulb, or I didn't want to risk messing it up! I think it has a bulb though and I was just playing it safe.

I suppose I'll go out to the shed and see if it works and then report back.


----------



## xsoylamuertex (Dec 19, 2016)

Never did get around to testing if mine works or not.

But check it out - a guy is selling a similar light on ebay for $15 (including shipping) if somebody wants to snatch it up!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/roflan-ligh...602647?hash=item25c973d957:g:JZwAAOSwMgdXzOLQ


----------



## Chrontius (Dec 8, 2017)

Actually, just bought one of these. It's in mint condition, and I'm trying to restore it as a gift. The bulb didn't survive first contact with a four-cell battery, so I know…

It was never put into service
The bulb was defective

Lots of teardown pictures to follow!


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 24, 2018)

Chrontius said:


> Actually, just bought one of these. It's in mint condition, and I'm trying to restore it as a gift. The bulb didn't survive first contact with a four-cell battery, so I know…
> 
> It was never put into service
> The bulb was defective
> ...



Lots of teardown pictures here! https://imgur.com/a/g8P3u


----------



## broadgage (Feb 26, 2018)

xsoylamuertex said:


> No I have not - it either doesn't have a bulb, or I didn't want to risk messing it up! I think it has a bulb though and I was just playing it safe.
> 
> I suppose I'll go out to the shed and see if it works and then report back.



I would strongly advise against plugging this in without more investigation. It could be dangerous, apart from any other concerns it would appear to need a "suicide lead"


----------

